# Latest quilt



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I posted this in the family forum, but thought I'd put it here too for those that don't go there.

I just finished this quilt. It is a cross stitch. Hand stitched & hand quilted.

View attachment 16633


View attachment 16634


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Beautiful.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

A truly family heirloom quilt. :dance:

How long did it take you from starting the embroidery to the binding?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is very pretty. It would look wonderful in a baby's room.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It sure is a heirloom - you do such beautiful work.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

It took me about 2 months to cross stitch & then about 3 to quilt it & 2 days to get the binding sewn on.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Wendy...that has to be the most gorgeous guilt I've ever seen. You should feel proud of your work....Janet


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Beautiful colors. Good job you should be proud.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is so beautiful, great job


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Unbelieveable!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wendy, it is really beautiful. You have so much patience & skill! Is this a gift for someone, or is it for your home?


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you for showing us this beautiful quilt.
It is inspiring.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Wendy, it is really beautiful. You have so much patience & skill! Is this a gift for someone, or is it for your home?


It was supposed to be for our church picnic next year, but sadly our church is closing.  I guess it will go in the closet with the rest of them. I have it listed in my etsy shop. If I never sell it, I will either give it to one of the kids or donate to another raffle.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Wendy, TFS. So pretty. I hope it sells soon, if that is what you want. It must be hard to let your work go, though.

Also, TY for including your blog. I enjoyed reading a post, and I am looking forward to visiting again.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

OH SOOOOO VERY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
bopeep


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Very very fine.
wouldn't budge a dime on the price.....


----------



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

That is so pretty! Absolutely wonderful!


----------

